# Secret Thirteen Mix 100 - Dadub



## lukaspetraitis (Dec 5, 2013)

It is a very memorable mix intertwined with expermental techno, ambient, world and electro-acoustic music works. I strongly recommend this to those who enjoy listening to high-quality eclectic music.

http://secretthirteen.org/secret-thirteen-mix-100-dadub/


----------



## lll (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow. Weird mix! I'm definitely checking this out. Thanks.


----------

